# paper keys app



## tinnmann420 (Aug 22, 2011)

Hey everyone, so I was sitting at work and wanted to type some code but all the computers are locked here cause they're registers. And I had this idea why not make an app that will allow you to use a simple keyboard printed on a piece of paper as an actual input method aka using the camera to register keystrokes. Anyone know how this could be accomplished I know its possible. And would be nice specially when you can hook up your phone to HDMI and if you have a ffc


----------



## JBirdVegas (Jun 11, 2011)

your going to need a team of developers and some kind of generic stand that would keep the camera steady enough to record the fast movements of keystrokes;

not to mention the fact using the camera, it's API's, the flashlight or the view preview are battery intensive apps. I'd be impressed if this app didn't kill a fresh charge in >15mins

I see where you are going with this but I don't think its the simple app you may be thinking


----------



## Avelnan (Jul 15, 2011)

My Jesus, this would be amazing. Like I can pick up the ladies with a feature like this.

Sent from my LG-P999 using RootzWiki Forums


----------

